# Simple Arm Animation



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

After completing my Rising Blucky, I played around to see what else I coud do with the same basic set up. Most of my static props are simple PVC frames so I decided to add some arm movement. Here are a couple of pics. The trick is that I filed out two opposite ends of a 1" PVC cross so that a 1" PVC pipe could slip through with almost no friction. Hooked up a air vent motor (I love those things) and that was that. Once I set the range of motion for the arm, I'll drill through the elbow connecting the arm to the pivot and install a pin. This guy is gonna be a butcher chopping severed limbs on a counter. 

















Here's a short clip. 
IMG_0052 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3478/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@874e750165


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks nice job on the vid too. looks like it should do a good job.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks nice, thanks for the info.


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice. Which motor is that?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Atribune, I believe this is the motor. Nice job, btw, Doc!

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2009052615070666&item=5-1587


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

dynoflyer said:


> Atribune, I believe this is the motor. Nice job, btw, Doc!
> 
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2009052615070666&item=5-1587


Yes, that's the one. I'm beginning to become less enthusiastic about them since they don't have a lot ot torque. I had to counter-balance the arm so get it to move the the end result without over straining the motor.

A clip of the finished prop is posted in a thread in the Showcase section. 
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=368518#post368518


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

*Motor*

Dose are good little motors


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

nice work doc, cool movement. Those little motors are nice and cheap, just cant use against alot of weight. Have to jump up to a wiper motor for heavier stuff.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks nice, even nekkid! <heads to showroom>


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

pagan said:


> Looks nice, even nekkid! <heads to showroom>


Here's a link to an almost fully clothed version (no pants)
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19032


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is a terrific prop. Thanks for posting the pictures and video.


----------

